# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: John McAfee  (POTUS)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to the evaluation.


*Information*

*Candidate Information*
Candidate Name: John McAfee
Office Sought: President of the United States
Website: http://www.bealibertarian.com/
Social Media:
https://twitter.com/officialmcafee
https://www.youtube.com/user/officialjohnmcafee
https://www.facebook.com/officialmcafee


*Race Information: Competition & Demographics*
Incumbent: Barack Obama
Other Primary Candidates: Libertarian Party, see: http://2016.libertarian-party.org
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: Hillary Clinton, Ted Cruz, John Kasich, Bernie Sanders, Donald Trump
Relevant poll numbers: None.




*Evaluation*

*Candidate Profile: Issues*
Civil Liberties: A+
Constitutional Issues: B+
Economic Issues: A+
Foreign Policy: A
Social Issues: A+
*Overall Issues Rating:* A


*Candidate Profile: Personal*
Honesty: no issues
Issue consistency: no issues
Personality: no issues
Associations: no issues
Personal history: minor concerns
*Overall Personal Rating:* A-

*Candidate Rating:* A-



*Race Profile Rating*
Race Impact Rating: A
Victory Impact Rating: D

*Race Profile Rating:* A



*Overall Rating: A-*



*Evaluation Commentary*

Key strong points: Solid on issues, excellent name recognition, well spoken.

Possible weak points: none known.

Possible deal breakers: none known.

Unknown points for further research: additional policy details are needed.

Rating commentary: John McAfee presents a very solid position on the issues, is well spoken and has excellent name recognition given his business history. Running as a Libertarian Party presents both positives and negatives, and while overall campaign success will be difficult to achieve there is strong value in supporting his campaign due to the impact it can have on the country.

----------


## presence

[Mod edit- remove old information]

https://web.archive.org/web/20151113...16.com/issues/

----------


## staerker

I believe his website is now http://www.bealibertarian.com/

----------


## presence

> I believe his website is now http://www.bealibertarian.com/


yes but the "issues" tab doesn't load there.   I pulled the info from the wayback machine.

----------


## kfarnan

Anyone who doesn't oppose the fed or the wars is dismissed.  I don't hear anyone close to RP ideals.  Maybe I will campaign?.  If trump can run anyone can.

----------


## afwjam

I hope he changed his mind on a few of those positions. I'm not a fan of public works projects and college for everyone. Hope he has a position on the Fed, mostly agreeable on some big issues, I think cyber security is a real threat.  I think his heart and principles based off his real life experience are in the right place and in line with our cause. His welfare ideas are not in line with our cause and I hope he has come around on these issues, though I guess as far as welfare goes, I've heard and we have worse.

----------


## afwjam

Here are the issues from his updated site, seems he dropped the ones I questioned as in line with our cause and added ENDING THE FED!



> *Our Personal Freedoms*
> 
> Our bodies and our minds belong to ourselves.
> 
> Individuals should be free to make choices for themselves and to accept responsibility for the consequences of the choices they make. Our support of an individual's right to make choices in life does not mean that we necessarily approve or disapprove of those choices.
> 
> Criminal laws should be limited to violation of the rights of others through force or fraud, or deliberate actions that place others involuntarily at significant risk of harm.
> 
> “One of the first acts of a McAfee Administration would be the wholesale decriminalization of marijuana by changing its schedule -something that can be done without congressional consent – along with pardons to any individual serving time for non-violent marijuana possession.”
> ...


I will forgive the past issues because this new set rocks and it seems like he is headed in the right direction.

----------


## opal

If you take the test at isidewith.com - when you get the results, you can click on McAfee and see his answers.  It was way too much to try and copy/edit/paste

----------


## Anti-Neocon

What's going on with his position on immigration?  "Opening up the borders" is foolish and so is giving illegals free education, but he doesn't seem to be saying that now.

I'm willing to accept that he may have had some pretty bad positions on certain issues that are outside of his expertise because he is so good on many very important issues which I trust him on.

----------


## afwjam

I sent mcafee a message asking him to register an account and come answer some policy questions we might have. Let's hope he takes me up on the offer.

----------


## opal

that would be freekin awesome

and wouldn't ya know it.. I am outa rep

----------


## phill4paul

> I sent mcafee a message asking him to register an account and come answer some policy questions we might have. Let's hope he takes me up on the offer.


  I will too. Opal you should also.

----------


## phill4paul

> I sent mcafee a message asking him to register an account and come answer some policy questions we might have. Let's hope he takes me up on the offer.


  Where did you message him at?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> that would be freekin awesome
> 
> and wouldn't ya know it.. *I am outa rep*


Covered

----------


## opal

> Covered


merci buckets 

Probably should have asked also.. did someone hack into his email?  ~giggle~

----------


## afwjam

I used this form:

http://www.whoismcafee.com/contact/

----------


## opal

cool beans.. Just backed up your invite.. and recommended the dark forum skin too.

----------


## afwjam

My ratings based on his current issues page and recent appearances 
Civil Liberties: A+ Clearly
Constitutional Issues: B+, maybe not an expert scholar, but experienced in a real life way, public works is not constitutional if he still believes that. All in all he seems to "get it" and loves guns.
Economic Issues: A+ "my choice to sell and your choice to buy", end regulations + end the fed, very forward thinking when he says it will end by default in the free market.
Foreign Policy: A , some questions about what he said about our foreign aid "commitments", though his issues page says end it all, so maybe he meant winding down commitments gracefully.
Social Issues: A+ I believe abortion is a moral issue and should not be handled at the federal level. He understands personal freedom and privacy.
Overall Issues Rating: solid A

He's likable, he "gets it", let's run with it boys, in this popularity contest, he's our guy.

----------


## Bryan

> My ratings based on his current issues page and recent appearances 
> Civil Liberties: A+ Clearly
> Constitutional Issues: B+, maybe not an expert scholar, but experienced in a real life way, public works is not constitutional if he still believes that. All in all he seems to "get it" and loves guns.
> Economic Issues: A+ "my choice to sell and your choice to buy", end regulations + end the fed, very forward thinking when he says it will end by default in the free market.
> Foreign Policy: A , some questions about what he said about our foreign aid "commitments", though his issues page says end it all, so maybe he meant winding down commitments gracefully.
> Social Issues: A+ I believe abortion is a moral issue and should not be handled at the federal level. He understands personal freedom and privacy.
> Overall Issues Rating: solid A
> 
> He's likable, he "gets it", let's run with it boys, in this popularity contest, he's our guy.


Thanks for the analysis. 

Any disagreement?

We'll be looking to get a preliminary rating out very soon. It's looking positive so far...

----------


## Bern

I like McAfee.  He does not necessarily have a deep grasp of many issues as could be expected of someone who hasn't spent years in the political arena, but he is smart and clearly driven by a libertarian ethos.  The only real knock I personally have on him is a question of judgement.  It puzzles me that he already announced a potential VP running mate and who he chose is, IMO, a real head scratcher.  Political naivete or blind loyalty to a friend?  Either way, it's not going to play well to the general public who might be looking for an alternative to Hillary/Sanders/Trump/Cruz.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Thanks for the analysis. 
> 
> Any disagreement?
> 
> We'll be looking to get a preliminary rating out very soon. It's looking positive so far...


I think that's a pretty solid assessment.

----------


## phill4paul

> I like McAfee.  He does not necessarily have a deep grasp of many issues as could be expected of someone who hasn't spent years in the political arena, but he is smart and clearly driven by a libertarian ethos.  The only real knock I personally have on him is a question of judgement.  It puzzles me that he already announced a potential VP running mate and who he chose is, IMO, a real head scratcher.  Political naivete or blind loyalty to a friend?  Either way, it's not going to play well to the general public who might be looking for an alternative to Hillary/Sanders/Trump/Cruz.


I had not known he has announced a running-mate. Judd Weiss. Hereis an article by Judd that explains their relation and why John wanted him as a running mate.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ke-a-good-team

----------


## opal

The more I read of McAfee, the more I like him.  I would like to see a rough budget analysis from him..mostly what he'd like to see as a cyber security spending budget.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> My ratings based on his current issues page and recent appearances 
> Civil Liberties: A+ Clearly
> Constitutional Issues: B+, maybe not an expert scholar, but experienced in a real life way, public works is not constitutional if he still believes that. All in all he seems to "get it" and loves guns.
> Economic Issues: A+ "my choice to sell and your choice to buy", end regulations + end the fed, very forward thinking when he says it will end by default in the free market.
> Foreign Policy: A , some questions about what he said about our foreign aid "commitments", though his issues page says end it all, so maybe he meant winding down commitments gracefully.
> Social Issues: A+ I believe abortion is a moral issue and should not be handled at the federal level. He understands personal freedom and privacy.
> Overall Issues Rating: solid A
> 
> He's likable, he "gets it", let's run with it boys, in this popularity contest, he's our guy.





> Thanks for the analysis. 
> 
> Any disagreement?
> 
> We'll be looking to get a preliminary rating out very soon. It's looking positive so far...


No disagreement here. I like him, he's the only candidate that will get me out my door on Election Day.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I used this form:
> 
> http://www.whoismcafee.com/contact/


I sent an invite just now too.

----------


## Bryan

A first pass of the overall rating is now complete. Nice.

----------


## afwjam

So I can promote him now? Cause it's not long till the convention and though he is not perfect, I see him as having way more potential in a popularity contest then Johnson, not to mention being better on the issues.( Jews baking nazi cakes what?) The best part is that he is already most loved on the Internet and is super interesting, that sort of charisma seems to be the key this election, does not hurt that he is on the right side.

----------


## Bryan

> So I can promote him now?


Yes!

----------


## younglibertarian

He is the most Libertarian in the philosophical sense. I'd say his speech and tone are far superior to Gary and Petersen's. However his alleged background history will destroy his legitimacy, the media will jump ALL over it.

----------


## phill4paul

> He is the most Libertarian in the philosophical sense. I'd say his speech and tone are far superior to Gary and Petersen's. However his alleged background history will destroy his legitimacy, the media will jump ALL over it.


  Good. We should hope that the media would jump all over it. Interviews and exposure. That's a plus not a minus in this case.

----------

